# Put the Granberg to work today



## FLQuacker (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord I hope the Drying Gods are good to me!

Milled 4 like this 28" *14*2 1/4

Any tips with redgum... globbed on anchorseal....weight it down and prayed....I've read about the chances.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2018)

Great looking stuff!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ray D (Jul 22, 2018)

That’s pretty stuff. Hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2018)

Intriguingly beautiful! What is it??? Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2018)

Cool dry place. I dried burl. Slow and steady works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 22, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 22, 2018)

@Mike1950 

Dude....I'm in FL remember!

Not sure the wife would agree to stacked in the corner of the bedroom :)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice piece of gum. I hope she stays for you. What are you planning to make?


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 28, 2018)

@JR Parks 

Well so as to not jinx myself....I've forgotten about it already :)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 15, 2018)

Granberg?? Is that like the Alaska saw mill?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2018)

Fantastic looking stuff, good luck!


----------



## phinds (Oct 15, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Intriguingly beautiful! What is it??? Chuck


As he said in the OP, it's red gum. The tree is called sweet gum and the sapwood is called sweet gum but the heartwood is called red gum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Granberg?? Is that like the Alaska saw mill?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



Yea...same thing basically.

And, I've gotten a 4" sq pot call blank outta bout 3 BF :)

But it is Purdy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Can you stabilize and cast it?


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 16, 2018)

The slabs I cut at 2" went bonkers. Twist, warp, cracks.

I can salvage small blanks from it though.

I have some "chunks" bowl size that seem to be doing better. They're getting lighter (weight) and holding their shape.

Been a good experiment, got 3 logs left. I've learned a bit about how to cut it up.


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2018)

FLQuacker said:


> The slabs I cut at 2" went bonkers. Twist, warp, cracks.


And that's not the end of it. It's not only a terror during drying, it has significant movement in service

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 16, 2018)

LOL...need a vacuum chamber and 5 ton press!

Guess I'll throw away the pot call....make that NOTHING out of 3 BF


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 17, 2018)

Guess I'm always my own worst critic.. actually getn some decent call blanks at 12% . Heck that's emc here. Gonna try and smoke em at low heat for a few days and then stabilize them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 17, 2018)

Like this one especially!


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 17, 2018)

Your name is penciled on it....in the hope it all works out :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 17, 2018)

FL is actually a good place because it will dry slowly. I'd take it down as low as you can, probably around 12%, and then build a lightbulb kiln or something to take it down the rest of the way. Under the bed in A/C might work for the later part but let it go slow outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 19, 2018)

Well ok....got some good results stabilizing a few test pieces.


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 19, 2018)

Wayne, I love the color variegation and grain make up on this as can be seen on your opening thread photo- I hope you saved some for some electric guitar tops!


----------

